# Breastfeeding and weightwatchers pro points!!!



## CelticNiamh

ok so I joined weight watchers two weeks ago, still getting used to the new program. but lost 2 pounds last week I was very happy with that.

this morning I weighed my self and sclaes say ive put on a pound now when i add on extra for shoes and clothes it puts me about 3 pounds up! 
Ive kept to my points have some weeklys left and ive exercised in actual fact the exercise made my milk supply dropped it was very bad yesterday had a very hungry baby so might cut back on walking so hard or as much i earned 26 points from exercise sunday. 

any way how is others getting on, is it working! 

can you really lose weight breastfeeding :cry:


----------



## diane60f

Not sure about WW since I've never done it but bf I'm a firm believer in for weightloss.

After delivery I was 208 (son was 7 lbs)

After 14 month (and counting) of bf'ing I'm 140.
At about 6 momths post partum I already dropped 50lbs of that weight just breastfeedinf alone. I ate like a cow, too. Not to brag but rather to motivate you that it is possible. Remember your body is different and I don't recommend you indulge in fatty foods if you're goal is to lose weight.Get a feel for how your body reacts to breast feeding first.
You know, I look back now and I believe my extra calorie consumption helped my milk and therefore made me make more milk to give to lo. And aiding in weight loss? Pm me If u have any other questions :) good luck and chin up!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

diane60f said:


> Not sure about WW since I've never done it but bf I'm a firm believer in for weightloss.
> 
> After delivery I was 208 (son was 7 lbs)
> 
> After 14 month (and counting) of bf'ing I'm 140.
> At about 6 momths post partum I already dropped 50lbs of that weight just breastfeedinf alone. I ate like a cow, too. Not to brag but rather to motivate you that it is possible. Remember your body is different and I don't recommend you indulge in fatty foods if you're goal is to lose weight.Get a feel for how your body reacts to breast feeding first.
> You know, I look back now and I believe my extra calorie consumption helped my milk and therefore made me make more milk to give to lo. And aiding in weight loss? Pm me If u have any other questions :) good luck and chin up!!

Thanks for the reply, I think I may have not been eating enough going to see what Weight watchers says tomorrow, Im going to keep at it,I do not mind if it comes off slow as long as it comes off :flower:

I was reading that 1 pound a week is recommended that's ok with me I have 50 pounds to lose want to get down to about 9 stone then may be go more Im quite small so Im going by more on how I feel when I get to around the 9 stone mark!

Im trying to lose some extra weight from I put on after my last pregnancy more so than this one I was lighter after delivery than I was when I got pregnant so have to keep that trend going now.

worried it will effect milk supply I noticed my DS is looking to feed more the last 3 days but think it might be more to do with the antibiotics Im on for mastitis than lack of food


----------



## Vickie

I'd make sure you are eating enough. I know different people have to play with their points to see what works for them (with using the activity points/weekly points)

1-2 pounds a week is a good rate to lose at :hugs: good luck!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was down 2 :happydance: I was given the extra points for BF so will try that see how it goes! feeding Paul is my first piorty :flower: I would be gutted if any thing prevented me from doing that.


----------

